# Can I keep tanks inside my cabinet stand?



## EdC (Mar 5, 2009)

I have my 120 on a wooden cabinet stand from Big Al's. I don't remember what it's called, but it's not a stingray. I was considering the possibility of setting up a small tank inside the cabinet itself, perhaps 10-20 gallons for fry rearing. My concern is this: Will humidity from that smaller tank be enough to warp or rot the wooden cabinet? I don't want the entire thing to weaken and collapse under the weight of my 120. Opinions?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

short answer: it will be fine

long answer will have to wait for morning... zzzzzzzz


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

keeping it covered will reduce the humidity loss too. A small fan for air flow inside would help too. Also painting the inside to give it a protective layer would help....either clear or white to reflect the available light inside.


----------



## EdC (Mar 5, 2009)

I would definitely keep it covered. Probably just a rubbermaid container lid with a hole in it to allow air to pass through. Light would likely be a small lamp near the tank.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I had an uncovered sump in a fully enclosed stand. The wood (which was particleboard coated in melamine) showed very little signs of water damage over the year and a half that I had it.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

> coated in melamine


probably made a big difference.


----------

